# The Best Heavy Bag?



## doublejabbing (Apr 21, 2016)

I think its time to retire my 100lb Title heavy bag or at least make it an uppercut bag (i'll link a video on how to turn an old heavy bag into an uppercut bag for those curious). Can anyone suggest me anything? I did a bit of research and came across these 2 articles

Best Heavy Bags

Both recommend the Ringside heavy bag. Title has been good to me over the years but i hear Ringside makes a kick *** bag. What do you guys think? Anyone got any other suggestions?


Thanks!

How to convert an old heavy bag into an uppercut bag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRaO...&nohtml5=False


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2016)

I've used Everlast at my home gym for years and been happy. Thinking about buying a Revgear bag after working out on one at the Inosanto Academy.


----------



## Flatfish (Apr 23, 2016)

Outslayer makes some good bags, too. One of the local boxing gyms uses them and I have one in my backyard.

Outslayer, Professional Fight Gear


----------

